# iPad at work???



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone here use their iPad at work to take notes during meetings?

If you do which App do you use?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I like to use Evernote because you can do audio and text notes.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

How do you guys transfer the data from the iPad to a computer?

I will not have internet access on the iPad at work and will be syncing to my home computer.

Thanks!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I use WhiteNote (have been since April).  You can either email it to yourself and get the notes that way or you can also save it to a file (PDF), plug your iPad in, go to the apps tab, click on WhiteNote and just drag the saved file out onto your computer desktop (or where ever).  It's very nice in that you can also draw on the same notes page...I tend to do that to capture whatever gets drawn on the whiteboard during a meeting to keep the drawing and the notes together.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I found "Phatpad" which is a handwriting to text app that so far seems to work well  

So far I just love my iPad as it "just works"


----------



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Just a question about the ipad..  I am thinking of buying one, to do assignments on while I am at work.  Can you transfer your assignments from your ipad onto word on your computer.  Is there a compatiable program and is it easy to use? (As I am a very basic computer user!!)
Thanks


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

eBookworm said:


> Hi Just a question about the ipad.. I am thinking of buying one, to do assignments on while I am at work. Can you transfer your assignments from your ipad onto word on your computer. Is there a compatiable program and is it easy to use? (As I am a very basic computer user!!)
> Thanks


Apple has their own version of Word called Pages that you can use while on the iPad and then transfer back to your computer via iTunes later. You could then open it in Word and make any modifications you need. You could even go so far as to transfer it back to your iPad if you needed to do more later. The app (Pages) is $9.99 which makes it one of the more expensive iPad apps, but it's the highest quality. They also have Numbers (like Excel) and Keynote (like Powerpoint) if you need them.


----------

